# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  Retic masters: Help needed! Please read ;)

## retic720

I plan on getting a part time job as a writer for a pet enthusiast magazine based in Manila. I noticed that a lot (if not all) of these magazines lack one significant area; little or no materials for us herp keepers. 

I plan to include this as a sample article for my "resume". I find it fitting since retics are native to my country and even until now, they are still being broadcasted as the "Devil's snakes". 

I didn't design this article to be a "retic care sheet". Maybe the point I'm trying to get to is, 

"If you're an existing retic owner/breeder and you have a customer who is interested in a retic, will you make him read this first before he really purchases one"?

Without further ado, here's my intended sample article:

*So, you want to own a Retic?*
Reticulated Pythons or Retics (Python Reticulatus) are one of the most famous python species available for pet keeping; rivaled in popularity by the Asiatic Rock Python and its subspecies  (commonly termed as Burmese Pythons, Python Molorus ssp.) and the Ball Python (Python Regius).  

I was 10 when he got my first snake as a pet; of all the species, it had to be a very temperamental Reticulated Python. Each time I would go near the cage, it would lunge for my face and the python could not be handled with a stick to pin him down. Back then, I did not have a mentor who could serve as a guide on how to care for retics, there was no Internet to search for numerous caresheets and there were no veterinarians who are able (and willing) to accept pythons as patients. 

Today, the Internet is a very good resource on finding information on how to care for snakes, including Reticulated Pythons. Topics range from proper caging, handling, taming and even breeding. However, majority of these online articles are catered to our American and European brothers, where climate is colder and specialized supplies are more available in their average pet stores. 

This article is not meant to be a Keeping Reticulated Pythons 101 crash course. This is meant to be a primer for aspiring pet owners who want to have a Reticulated Python as a pet. Hopefully, prospective owners will use this primer as a way to evaluate if they are ready for the responsibility for keeping one of natures most beautiful giants in the serpent world.  

Now is a good time to point out that pythons have an average lifespan of 20  40 years. This is a very long period of time and only means commitment and responsibility to enjoy keeping these magnificent reptiles as pets. 

*IMPORTANT NOTE:
*It is very important that if you decide to buy a retic, you should only purchase those who were hatched and raised in captivity. Reticulated Pythons are currently members of the endangered species due to exploitation in the black market (as skins, meat or pets), deforestation and simply by being killed because they are snakes. 

For this reason, it is very important that you only purchase captive bred retics. They are often healthier, more likely to feed in captivity (stressed retics may not feed and may starve to death) and are better suited to captive life. You may find local breeders on websites such as the Philippine Pet Finder forums at http://www.philippinepetfinder.com/forum/index.php. Retics in the wild generally make poor pets as they may have internal parasites, endured more stress and are less likely to tolerate human interaction.  

*A little background info on Reticulated Pythons
*
Reticulated Pythons are among the most widespread pythons in the world, native to countries situated in South East Asia. This includes Thailand, Indonesia and the Philippines.  Reticulated Pythons get their names from their intricate patterns found in their body, which is said to resemble an exotic oriental carpet. 

Reticulated Pythons have always been labeled as one of the biggest snakes. The Guinness Book of World Records stated that the longest snake was a reticulated python killed in Indonesia and was measured to be 32 ft long. 
It has also been confirmed that adult sizes of Reticulated Pythons vary greatly, depending on location. Reticulated pythons hailing from some island populations, such as the Jampea islands near Indonesia, adult sizes have been known to average under ten feet and barely thicker than a large rat snake, although an occasional specimen from these islands can top at 12  14 feet. I have seen Reticulated Pythons native in the Philippines who are as small as their cousins in the Jampea islands. On the other hand, I have also seen other local pythons that boast massive sizes. Prony, the giant attraction in Bohol, is large enough to regularly consume adult pigs. 

*Hazards of keeping Reticulated Pythons*

Not all dealers and breeders will have the diligence to educate their buyers on the hazards of keeping Reticulated Pythons. With my aim to properly educate aspiring and existing owners as best as I can, here is a short list I have prepared. 

1)	Aggressiveness  Reticulated Pythons have the reputation of one of the most aggressive snakes. Although aggressiveness may be an incorrect term, since they will not go out of their way to actively chase people, their instinct to protect themselves is apparently stronger than their more docile cousins, the Burmese and Ball Pythons. If for some reason the urge to protect himself is not as prominent, now is a good time to point out that most Reticulated Pythons have very aggressive feeding responses. Feeding response is a term used to describe a snakes behavior when it detects nearby prey. A seemingly tame Reticulated Python who is gentle enough to permit unsupervised toddlers to play with him (which must never be allowed. No excuses.), present that same python with a food item and there is a strong possibility that any moving object within its vicinity will either be perceived as food or competition. As soon as the feeding response mode is turned on, only time has proven itself to slowly calm the python down before he can be approached. 

2)	Lethal equipment - A 10 foot retic can have rows of 100 teeth, with each tooth that can measure roughly up to 1 cm long. If that same python manages to bite you on the wrist, you can sustain serious injuries and it is possible to bleed to death. At 6 feet, a Reticulated python from the larger stock will have the muscle power to subdue a dog the size of a pitbull. At 8 feet, it can easily overpower and kill a human adult male who is fit to compete and win in a Mix Martial Arts tournament. In the United States, an owner was strangled to death while attempting to administer medicine to her 10 foot long reticulated python. It has also been said that there are documented claims of large Reticulated Pythons overpowering and consuming adult crocodiles, adult leopards and even adult Asiatic bears. Having said this, a secure cage is very important to prevent unfortunate accidents. 

3)	Maximum size  given their variable adult size, its a very costly gamble if they end up growing larger than expected. Not everybody is prepared to care for a snake that can grow up to 10 feet in length at his first year. If caging requirements are met, a potential owner may find herself at a financial strain by allocating budget for feeding a python large enough to consume goats and pigs. 

4)	Cage Pushing  more so than other python species, Reticulated Pythons that have a nasty habit of cage pushing. This is described as the python pushing at various parts of the cage with his face. Although comical to look at, take note that these pythons can and will rub their noses wrong if left unchecked. My own python scraped off a few scales on her face and deformed her gums this way. Although her wounds healed in almost no time, her self-inflicted injuries to her gums had to be treated with medicine to prevent infection.

Note that the hazards I listed not only apply to Reticulated Pythons; these apply for all snakes that can easily grow longer than 6 feet within the first year. These include Burmese pythons, African Rock Pythons, Boa Constrictors, Anacondas and Scrub Pythons. For the very same reason we do not advise physically unfit individuals to own Great Danes and Pitbulls, individuals who are/have disabled house mates, children and show offs are strongly advised not to own a Reticulated Python (or any big snake for that matter). The risks are just too big for anyone to take lightly. 

*Dispelling the myths surrounding Reticulated Pythons
*

A combination of poor care techniques, irresponsible trade practices (aka, buying species that were caught in the wild instead of specimens that were hatched in captivity) and word of mouth has severely damaged the image of the Reticulated Python to Filipino exotic pet keepers. This is also the same mentality which led dog enthusiasts to stay away from breeds such as the Doberman Pinscher and the Pit Bull. While we have groups who exert a lot of effort to dispel these myths concerning these dog breeds, the same cannot be said true for the Reticulated Python. 

Here is another simple list designed to enlighten others on the myths that surround the Reticulated Pythons. 

1)	Reticulated Pythons are programmed since birth (or hatching?) to turn on their masters and kill them in their sleep  no animal is programmed to kill people on sight without provocation. With proper handling techniques, safety precautions and patience, a Reticulated Python of any size can be tamed to permit human interaction. 

2)	Reticulated Pythons are venomous  All pythons are non venomous. They rely on their muscular strength and teeth to defend themselves and overpower prey. I have been bitten by four different pythons and with proper first aid procedures in dealing with bite wounds, I am still alive without ill side effects. I dont know how else I can expound on this. 

3)	Reticulated Pythons are good beginner pets  Most unscrupulous dealers will often advertise hatchlings as good first time pets because of their intricate patterns. Kindly view the hazards I listed above to remind yourself why retics are not good first time pets.

4)	Reticulated Pythons can be kept small by minimal feeding  A retic that has the potential to grow to massive sizes will reach that size, one way or another. Underfeeding will just be dangerous to their health and will only trigger their feeding response to be more aggressive. What's guaranteed to "keep them small" is to ensure that your retic came from bloodlines who are generally small (such as those from Jampea and certain Philippine stock). 

5)	Reticulated Pythons are eating machines  Just as retics should not be underfed, they should not be overfed as well. It must be noted that prior mans intervention, pythons' metabolism are designed to survived wherein in one instant, they have eaten twice in 10 days, and then nothing for 10 weeks and can continue to do so. Not exactly encouraging long fasting periods such as the one listed above, but it should be noted that pythons have very slow metabolism and will easily put on unhealthy amounts of fat if irresponsibly. Feeding an adult chicken to a 10 foot python daily is equivalent to a normal human consuming Supersized Burger meals at an hourly rate. In the event of starved snakes, some keepers may power feed to ensure theyre brought back to shape. As long as this is not being overdone, this can be acceptable although it is much better not to tempt fate by  overfeeding your retic. 

6)	Retics like it when you tap the glass cage  on the contrary, this highly agitates them (or any snake for that matter). The sound and motion can easily mimic a rival and these pythons (especially older retics) will not back down from a fight. For ease of understanding, tapping the cage repeatedly irritating to them just as it is irritating for individuals whose attention must be obtained by rapidly tapping on their heads. 

7)	Part of the taming process of retics involves taping their snouts shut  absolute myth. Removing the tape can even harm the retic, infuriating it some more. 

8)	Retics can be nice pets if you remove their teeth  the mere act of removing a snakes teeth is equivalent of having someone with a sharp knife slowly sawing off the teeth in your mouth without anesthesia. This is also tantamount to animal cruelty and exposes them to infection, which will lead to death. If you are afraid of keeping a retic or any snake that can bite, dont get a snake for a pet and just settle for a tamagotchi. 

*Dealing with common problems with retics* 

Of the main hazards presented when dealing with Reticulated pythons, it is possible to address their aggressive and cage pushing nature. 

1)	Aggressiveness  always remember that Reticulated Pythons can display aggressiveness when they feel threatened, or when they sense that nearby food is present. When feeding, it is very important to ensure that the python is secured in a container where he can feed without being harassed. Researching online will provide you with information on proper handling techniques that will minimize damage to either parties. Contrary to popular belief, a snake can learn in due time to trust its keeper. Safe and consistent handling is the key to help any python overcome its urge to protect itself. 

2)	Cage Pushing  There are many reasons why a retic will suddenly decide to cage push. Reasons can vary from the need to move to a clean location, finding a mate, searching for possible prey, or simply, the need to explore its surroundings. Injuries can be treated with poviodine iodine (Betadine), hydrogen peroxide (some veterinarians and breeders mix the two) and medical ointments and creams designed to treat external wounds. Another good preventive measure is to ensure that there are no environmental hazards in the cage that can potentially harm a retic; these include rough areas in a cage, sharp edges and metallic wires found in screen tops. 

*Why should I keep a Reticulated Python?
*
After having just listed the hazards, a potential yet capable owner may be overwhelmed with new information and may drive him away from Retics. Now that you know what Retics are capable of doing, here is a short list why we have reptile enthusiasts who are fans of this python specie. 

1)	Unique skin patterns  the skin pattern of an average Reticulated Python is intrinsic and highly variable, a bragging right very few snake species can even compete with. Dedicated breeding programs have produced retics with interesting mutations that produce diff. skin patterns. Some are albinos which boast lavender/purple colors, while others can resemble serpentine tigers with their stripes. 

2)	Apparent intelligence  although it is highly improbable that Reticulated Pythons can learn how to open a door, many breeders and keepers alike have observed that Reticulated Pythons are more than willing to explore their surroundings and their keepers during handling time. Rarely observed with other snake species, it has also been noted that Retics can differentiate their keepers/handlers from other individuals. 

3)	Very rewarding experience  the opportunity to work and interact with one of natures oldest living creatures is by itself, the greatest incentive for any experienced snake keeper to keep a Retic. 

Conclusion:

I have listed necessary facts an aspiring owner should know before purchasing a retic as a pet. So long as safe keeping practices are exercises and thorough research was done on feeding, caging and handling prior purchase, any capable individual will find it extremely rewarding keeping one of natures living giants as pets. 

Recommended reading:

Predation of Sun Bears by Reticulated Python in East Kalimantan, Indonesian Borneo - http://rmbr.nus.edu.sg/rbz/biblio/53/53rbz165-168.pdf

Pythons:  A Complete Pet Owners Manual  P. Bartlett, Ernie Wagner 

Whats wrong with my snake?  John and Roxanne Rossi 

Retic.org - http://www.retic.org

Necropsy pics - http://community.livejournal.com/herpers/1595022.html

----------


## llovelace

Very informative  :Smile:

----------


## python.princess

Looks good to me  :Good Job:

----------


## retic720

Thanks guys.  :Smile: 

Was initially concerned that I may have misrepresented some crucial retic info. Kinda frustrating that their image to the Philippine herp keeping community is soooo negative and we even have a prominent breeder (his collection was used in a local TV show) who claims that they are nothing but "problems" for him and considers afrocks/green condas to be "nicer" than them.  :Rolleyes2: 

Any other retic "quirks" I missed? I felt I covered "aggression" and "cage pushing".

----------


## ncbloods

It's a well written article, I hope all goes well with the magazine.




> At 8 feet, it can easily overpower and kill a human adult male who is fit to compete and win in a Mix Martial Arts tournament.


This part I did not entirely agree with. While a very large retic could overpower an adult male, I don't think an 8 footer is quite capable.

----------

_Michelle.C_ (03-25-2009)

----------


## retic720

@NCbloods:

Wow. I guess I was being a bit too conservative. Thanks. Guess that means I should'nt be that "paranoid" when approaching my retics  :Wink: 

Thanks for the correction. Glad I learned something new  :Smile:

----------


## rabernet

Not a retic owner, but I did find your article to be very informative and well written! I hope that it serves to educate the pet owners in your community and helps to dispel some of the fears!

----------


## ncbloods

> @NCbloods:
> 
> Wow. I guess I was being a bit too conservative. Thanks. Guess that means I should'nt be that "paranoid" when approaching my retics 
> 
> Thanks for the correction. Glad I learned something new


The point of my post was not to tell you that an 8 footer shouldn't be respected. At that size they can definitely hurt. I'm just saying that it wouldn't kill ya.

----------


## littleindiangirl

I have to ask, is english your native language? There are a few sentances that come off a little hard to understand because of grammer mistakes, but otherwise a very good article.  :Good Job:

----------


## retic720

@littleindiangirl

English is our 2nd language, although I pretty much learned it as my first language coz my mom and dad's dialects aren't exactly "compatible".

I reviewed the orig. file again and I did feel some sentences were off. My bad. I guess writing that article with a curious retic wandering around isn't so productive afterall  :Wink: 

@ncbloods:

No worries. Always had respected pythons. Always will.  :Wink: 

Thanks again guys. 

Just a little revisions and I'll send this one straight to the editor! Have a good feeling that I haven't missed critical info here  :Wink:

----------

